# Verbraucherzentrale gegen Steam



## Rizzard (11. Oktober 2012)

Demnächst wird wohl die Verbraucherzentrale gegen Steam klagen. 

Wäre doch ein recht interessanter Fall.



> Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (VZBV)  hatte Valve wegen der Nutzungsbedingungen von Steam abgemahnt und eine  Unterlassungserklärung verlangt. Nachdem der Software-Konzern auch eine  verlängerte Frist verstreichen ließ, droht ihm nun eine Klage.



Steam: Valve droht Verbraucherschutz-Klage - News - CHIP Online


----------



## Festplatte (11. Oktober 2012)

Wie unglaublich schlimm, einmal auf akzeptieren zu klicken!  Ich finde Steam einfach nur geil und praktisch!


----------



## Rizzard (11. Oktober 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Wie unglaublich schlimm, einmal auf akzeptieren zu klicken!



Das Problem liegt doch wo anders.



> Der VZBV will stattdessen erreichen, dass Valve  künftig auch Nutzern, die dem veränderten Steam Subscriber Agreement  nicht zustimmen, weiterhin Zugriff auf ihre gekauften Spiele gewährt.



Ich finde ja gut, das sich der Verbraucherschutz bei sowas einschaltet.
Da könnte Steam ja immer mal wieder abstruße Änderungen vornehmen, und wenn du damit nicht mehr einverstanden bist, bleiben dir deine gekauften Spiele eben verwehrt.


----------



## Shona (11. Oktober 2012)

Um wieviel wetten wir das die da nicht durch kommen?
Des Weiteren ist es Schwachsinnig da von den 40-50 Millionen nutzern vll nur 2% sie nicht annehmen würden wenn sie könnten, trotzdem aber noch drauf bestehen würden weiter Spiele zu aktivieren zu können oder zu kaufen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe auf das weiterverkaufen von gebrauchten Keys.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. Oktober 2012)

Es geht um die haftung, wenn Steam jemals Pleite geht das dann die Software Offline und legal woanders genutzt werden kann.
Das wird erst richtig interessant bei anwendungen und 3rd party keys wie etwa ubilauncher usw
Ich finde es auch an der zeit das Steam nur als option nutzbar wäre und nicht als voraussetzung ist.


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Oktober 2012)

Wieso wird das erst interessant? Ist doch teilweise heute schon so das die Spiele nicht mehr funzen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. Oktober 2012)

Das liegt aber an Win 7


----------

